# Gore Ride on replacement?



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Last year I installed a set of Gores Low Friction Sealed cable sets on my CX bike, VERY HAPPY with them over the season of racing. In fact they would have still been on my bike for another year but I am changing frames so I have a short cable, no problem I thought until I find out the Gore is no longer selling these cable kits. Any one have an idea where you can buy replacement cables for the Gore systems? If not, what other sealed systems do you guys use and recommend?

Any one tried these?

Aican Ultralight Shift Derailleur Housing Set Kit Compare Jagwire Gore Black | eBay


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

SRAM apparently picked up the slack as they now offer Sram Professional shift cables which are essentially the Gore Ride-On cables. That said, while I like the shielded system, I have had issues with the coating on the shift cables flaking off inside the liner and have adopted a hybrid (and more expensive) solution by combining the Sram housing and liner with Jagwire's ultra slick stainless cables.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

viciouscycle said:


> Last year I installed a set of Gores Low Friction Sealed cable sets on my CX bike, VERY HAPPY with them over the season of racing. In fact they would have still been on my bike for another year but I am changing frames so I have a short cable, no problem I thought until I find out the Gore is no longer selling these cable kits. Any one have an idea where you can buy replacement cables for the Gore systems? If not, what other sealed systems do you guys use and recommend?
> 
> Any one tried these?
> 
> Aican Ultralight Shift Derailleur Housing Set Kit Compare Jagwire Gore Black | eBay


I bought out Security Bicycle's stock of Gore cable sets the day the news came out that they were ceasing production. I have a few shift cable sets left...


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been doing the hybrid method for some time now and really prefer it to the 'stock' Gore system. Use nosed ferrules like those supplied in the Gore kit, and the buy a roll of Nokon brake liner seal the exposed sections of cable. Use the brake liner because it has the same OD, but slightly larger ID to lessen internal friction. The shift cable tends to just float in there. Then I join the ferrule nose to the liner with grub seals and have been using the new poly coated DA9000 cable set for an incredibly smooth setup.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I do a "hybrid" Jagwire system.

It starts with their Racer kit and I mix in the liners, ferrules, etc from the MTB Ripcord system.

Since then... Jagwire updated their products....

Road Elite Sealed Shift | Jagwire

Another option is just going with full length and instead of using the cable guides, you zip tie everything.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Jagwire, FYI, made Gore's sealed cable sets:

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/prod...e=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#.Ue8tWDy9LCQ


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I found a set, I emailed Gore and asked them for a source for replacement cables........they are sending me a new complete set, free! Too bad they are no longer in the business of selling bike cables, that's hard to beat!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Slow Eddie said:


> Jagwire, FYI, made Gore's sealed cable sets:
> 
> Jagwire introduces sealed and alloy-link housing kits | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


Yes, and part of their agreement prevented Jagwire from offering something that directly competed with it.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my two cents. If you can, do full length housing. I had the Gore fully sealed system and here is what most people don't know......The cable is a smaller diameter then a standard shift cable. If for some reason you break a cable or it frays you're screwed. Even when Gore sold the system you couldn't buy the cable separately. This happened to me and I had to recable and rehouse my bike the night before a race. If you just take care of the bike it is far better anyway. After one year of using the Gore the shifting was sluggish anyway and had to be replaced. 

Now my CX bikes are full housing anyway and they shift better then the Gore ever did and I can actually replace the cable if I have an issue.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

agreed the gore cable frays and makes shifting effort harder. My Ridley uses full length housing from the shifter all the way to the derailleurs and use a stainless cable with shimano SP41 housing and never had to service the shifting at all. Also on the front derailleur stop I also use a shimano nosed end cap that holds onto a rubber grub seal. Shimano sells them cheap for a pack of four. Used the other 3 on my 29er and work great.


----------

